# Dics...much to do about nothing????



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

They've always been legal for 99.9% of riders.
Now they're legal for the Pros with the much talked about rule change.

But here we are in Belgian mud season.....and not a disc to be seen.
And it looks like the unused tabs that were on Todd Wells' bike have disappeared.

It's like 2000 all over again.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

"Dics?" Speak for yourself


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

This explains a lot! The pros didn't have dics until this year, yet most still don't use them.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I shouldn't type without my glasses


----------



## fuzz-tone (Sep 29, 2008)

As long as the UCI doesn't mandate that we have our _dics_ removed, I think it'll all work out fine.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

the mayor said:


> They've always been legal for 99.9% of riders.
> Now they're legal for the Pros with the much talked about rule change.
> 
> But here we are in Belgian mud season.....and not a disc to be seen.
> ...


No they just prohibited dics over 33 mm wide. "Xcuse me sir, but I need to check your dics with this tire gauge."


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Dics are coming. The timing of the UCI ruling didn't allow industry enough time to respond.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mechanical dics are worthless. Hydraulic dics are where its at and since there are no hydraulic shifters, you haven't seen matching brakes.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

PaleAleYum said:


> No they just prohibited dics over 33 mm wide. "Xcuse me sir, but I need to check your dics with this tire gauge."


I measure well under 33mm,,,,no matter which way you measure.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

ElvisMerckx said:


> Dics are coming. The timing of the UCI ruling didn't allow industry enough time to respond.


And we all need more time when coming. Thank you UCI!


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

the mayor said:


> I measure well under 33mm,,,,no matter which way you measure.





the mayor said:


> And we all need more time when coming. Thank you UCI!


the mayor is on a roll today. :lol:


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

gobes said:


> the mayor is on a roll today. :lol:


I would have been on a better roll if I had spelled the title of this thread correctly.
Then again...maybe not.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

Well, you haven't seen pros using their dics because they're too heavy, and most pros are weight weenies. I've heard that a lot of pros secretly want to use their dics, but they're embarrassed about it. I'll bet they use them when no one's around... When they just want to have fun.

Plus, with tire size restricted to 33, the use of dics generally just results in skidmarks.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

wunlap togo said:


> Well, you haven't seen pros using their dics because they're too heavy, and most pros are weight weenies. I've heard that a lot of pros secretly want to use their dics, but they're embarrassed about it. I'll bet they use them when no one's around... When they just want to have fun.
> 
> Plus, with tire size restricted to 33, the use of dics generally just results in skidmarks.


They result in more of a snail mark than a skid mark....unless...um...you're doing it in an uncomfortable place. And I don't mean the backseat of a Volkswagon. I'm talking about the south end of a north bound Unicorn


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

the mayor said:


> They result in more of a snail mark than a skid mark....unless...um...you're doing it in an uncomfortable place. And I don't mean the backseat of a Volkswagon. I'm talking about the south end of a north bound Unicorn


Well, it has been said that dics are best in the mud...

(love the Mall Rats ref. btw)


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

ROTFLMAO! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Wow
I got in too late to really add anything funny but this is the best thread in a long time..
Thanks for making my day


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

My dyslexia pasy off once in a whiel.
I'm a unitard!


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

kbiker3111 said:


> Mechanical dics are worthless. Hydraulic dics are where its at and since there are no hydraulic shifters, you haven't seen matching brakes.


when it comes down to dics brakes it's about the oil vs. no oil isn't it?


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

Clearly this should have been posted in the Women's forum. I'd bet you'd get a whole different answer over there. 

Being that this is the cross forum, I have to point out that the size of your Dics doesn't matter all that much for 'cross racing. However, some would argue that even 6" Dics are overkill for cyclocross because the rubber's too small to make full use of all that power. 

I've never owned anything smaller than 6" Dics, so I can't comment other than that larger ones work just fine if you know how to modulate the action.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*heck I did a race a few weeks ago*

and barely used any front brake in its duration
mostly trimming speed with the rear brake
and hammering into a corner meant hard braking, lost momentum and a harder pedal out


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> and barely used any front brake in its duration
> mostly trimming speed with the rear brake
> and hammering into a corner meant hard braking, lost momentum and a harder pedal out


Come on ATP, you're blowing it. Christmas is still more than a month away, better keep your powder dry.

A more appropriate response would be something like: "I never really used my brakes; the only time I really slowed down was once in the middle of the race when my dics got tangled up in the chainrings."


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm noticing that the more I race, the less I use my brakes. Besides, stopping is over-rated.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Dics.
It's always about dics.
You could always use dics....but you let the UCI get in the way.
You let the UCI be a dics blocker.
Now...you want dics...you want dics bad.
But Sven doesn't know Dics.
And Todd Wells' dics have disappeared.
Don't go draggin' your dics in the dirt.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

What about the wimmin cyclocrossers? Will they be allowed to have dics?


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Mike T. said:


> What about the wimmin cyclocrossers? Will they be allowed to have dics?


There are plenty of women who ride dics and ride them well. While it can be interesting to see women riding mechanical dics, real women prefer hydraulics.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

plenty of wimmins with dics in Thailand


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ElvisMerckx said:


> While it can be interesting to see women riding mechanical dics....


Isn't that rumored to make you go blind?


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I heard women with mullets have dics on their bikes


----------



## Wyker (Aug 27, 2010)

this has gotten way out of hand guys. the pros arnt using the discs because there really is no disc brake advantage. i never use them. poeple say in the mud your fork area wont lock up with mud but i just use my secret lube and the mud just falls off. and in cross, you dont really need extreme braking power. also disc brakes are finicky little things.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Wyker said:


> disc brakes are finicky little things.


And cantilevers aren't?


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> Isn't that rumored to make you go blind?


It caused me to wear glasses...true story!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> plenty of wimmins with dics in Thailand


And how do you know this???


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Wyker said:


> this has gotten way out of hand guys. the pros arnt using the discs because there really is no disc brake advantage. i never use them. poeple say in the mud your fork area wont lock up with mud but i just use my secret lube and the mud just falls off. and in cross, you dont really need extreme braking power. also disc brakes are finicky little things.


This is good info., but please save this material for the annual Christmas day Disc debate. This thread is exclusively about dics.


----------



## ®andyA (Nov 14, 2006)

Nothing to add... except... can we get a sticky for this thread? Best. Thread. Ever.

Oh wait... sticky... dics.... rotflmao!!!! :lol:


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

®andyA said:


> Nothing to add... except... can we get a sticky for this thread? Best. Thread. Ever.
> 
> Oh wait... sticky... dics.... rotflmao!!!! :lol:



lmao.....he said sticky


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

Wyker said:


> also disc brakes are finicky little things.



compared to v-brakes or canti's?? really?


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

Kram said:


> I'm noticing that the more I race, the less I use my brakes. Besides, stopping is over-rated.


Yeah....but listen to what Tim "*JOHNSON*" has to say on the subject in CN:



> "I'm looking forward to it," he said. "I don't mind advancing technology and like I said, I'm definitely a braker and I'm looking forward to having different types of brakes available. I've seen some examples of it and they definitely need a lot of refining but if we can get to the point where we can have *DICS* on the front of the bike that weighs nothing and I can run through 3-6 inches of mud and not have to worry about it, I'd be pretty psyched."


http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-tim-johnsons-cannondale-cyclocrossworld-superx


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

the mayor said:


> They've always been legal for 99.9% of riders.


No! How about... 5-10% of the riders? We had about 80 people, men and women, g racing the UCI Elite field at Northampton, out of 600 ish riders. So that's 13% right there.

Just sayin' that those who are affected by UCI rules are not a trival amount of people, and most aren't professionals who are given their equipment.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Wyker said:


> this has gotten way out of hand guys. the pros arnt using the discs because there really is no disc brake advantage. i never use them. poeple say in the mud your fork area wont lock up with mud but i just use my secret lube and the mud just falls off. and in cross, you dont really need extreme braking power. also disc brakes are finicky little things.



What's the secret lube you use to keep your dics clean?


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

tjanson said:


> No! How about... 5-10% of the riders? We had about 80 people, men and women, g racing the UCI Elite field at Northampton, out of 600 ish riders. So that's 13% right there.
> 
> Just sayin' that those who are affected by UCI rules are not a trival amount of people, and most aren't professionals who are given their equipment.



13 percent of that race perhaps, but how many UCI elite races per weekend compared to all races on any given weekend across the world? Closer to the .1 percent figure I'd guess.

But, your last point has me scratching my head a bit. It would appear that the UCI hasn't done any favors for the UCI weekend elite racer who is not a paid professional. If the dics take the sport by storm, the UCI elite guys and gals will be reaching into their pockets to keep up with the sponsored riders on dics. The pros have it so good. I can see it now........ Money for nothing, and your dics for free.

Dang, using up some of my best Christmas material.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

TWD said:


> Yeah....but listen to what Tim "*JOHNSON*" has to say on the subject in CN:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-tim-johnsons-cannondale-cyclocrossworld-superx


 They don't call him Tim Big Johnson for nothing.....


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

PaleAleYum said:


> Dang, using up some of my best Christmas material.


Pace yourself....you got a long way to go before the big points sprint.


----------



## Wyker (Aug 27, 2010)

c-lo said:


> compared to v-brakes or canti's?? really?


Yes, far more so. Cantilever NEVER have problems.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

i am hoping to find dics in my christmas stocking this year.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Riding dics is less of a challenge


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

They do all of the work for you


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

d2p said:


> i am hoping to find dics in my christmas stocking this year.


That would be a sock of cocks


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

m_s said:


> They do all of the work for you


This is the head....uh I mean thread that just keeps on giving.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

I bet Sram will have a prototype hydro brake lever by next fall that some pros will use. Once hydro levers are available to the public it's only a matter of time before most riders have discs.
Shimano will follow suit but my money's on Sram being first.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

PaleAleYum said:


> 13 percent of that race perhaps, but how many UCI elite races per weekend compared to all races on any given weekend across the world? Closer to the .1 percent figure I'd guess.
> 
> But, your last point has me scratching my head a bit. It would appear that the UCI hasn't done any favors for the UCI weekend elite racer who is not a paid professional. If the dics take the sport by storm, the UCI elite guys and gals will be reaching into their pockets to keep up with the sponsored riders on dics. The pros have it so good. I can see it now........ Money for nothing, and your dics for free.
> 
> Dang, using up some of my best Christmas material.


If you race any UCI races, your bike needs to be UCI legal. It's not like a Cat 2 is gonna have one flat bar bike for local races and a drop bar bike for the UCI races. So, I would stand by my estimate that 5-10% of CX racers need UCI compliant bikes.

Yeah, my last comment doesn't make much sense. I was just trying to emphasize that the UCI Elite field is NOT just pros or semi-pros (as there are only ~10 CX salaried pros in the US) but alot of amateurs/ privateers too. You are right though, allowing discs doesn't help the non-pro elite racer, since they will have to spend more to have a bike of equal performance.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

Wyker said:


> Yes, far more so. Cantilever NEVER have problems.



I"ve never had problems with my mechanical discs. just took off my magura marta's off my full susp. now those are absolute pieces of crap.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*isn't there a website*



m_s said:


> Riding dics is less of a challenge



that sells mechanical dics and shows videos of gals riding them???


----------



## ®andyA (Nov 14, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> I bet Sram will have a prototype hydro brake lever by next fall that some pros will use. Once hydro levers are available to the public it's only a matter of time before most riders have discs.
> Shimano will follow suit but my money's on Sram being first.


Hmmm.... it'll be interesting to see who's dics come first. With Shimano being the ones who "pushed" the UCI to allow dics, we'll just have to wait and see who comes first.  

Anyways... kinda addressing the wimmin racers, I think they're notorious for not wanting dics that come too soon. So I could see them waiting for more mature dics.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

®andyA said:


> Anyways... kinda addressing the wimmin racers, I think they're notorious for not wanting dics that come too soon. So I could see them waiting for more mature dics.


There's a lot of them that don't like dics at all. Period. End of story.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

®andyA said:


> Hmmm.... it'll be interesting to see who's dics come first. With Shimano being the ones who "pushed" the UCI to allow dics, we'll just have to wait and see who comes first.


Shimano is the "big one" in the industry, so I assume they're almost ready to reveal themselves.


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

Wyker said:


> Yes, far more so. Cantilever NEVER have problems.


yes, never.
fork shiuttering ? what the hell is that?


----------



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

Would you guys have dics front and rear or just up front?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Dan0930 said:


> Would you guys have dics front and rear or just up front?


One at the back would have to be a retrofit using an adapter. I'd question its effectiveness as everyone know that the most work is done via the front one. It's all to do with weight transfer and inertia.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Aug 19, 2010)

The biggest challenge with hydraulic dics is that the have to be bled once in a while: nobody wants to deal with bleeding dics.

That's why mechanical dics are superior, although they are more difficult to tune up and you often end up with rubbing dics...


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> I bet Sram will have a prototype hydro brake lever by next fall that some pros will use. Once hydro levers are available to the public it's only a matter of time before most riders have discs.
> Shimano will follow suit but my money's on Sram being first.


So might you say that SRAM--with their dics--will be on top?

Interesting.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I do like this thread.


----------



## Chriscycles (Oct 18, 2009)

I've never wanted dics in the rear


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

The guys over at CX Magazine will be playing with Dics at Natz. Have fun if you line up next to 'em.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Chriscycles said:


> I've never wanted dics in the rear


That's not what I heard


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Zen_Turtle said:


> The biggest challenge with hydraulic dics is that the have to be bled once in a while: nobody wants to deal with bleeding dics.
> 
> That's why mechanical dics are superior, although they are more difficult to tune up and you often end up with rubbing dics...



On my mountain bike I have run a wide variety of disc brakes. The Avid BB7s work awesome and are easy to adjust and maintain, but the cable housings get clogged over time in muddy conditions. I have also run a wide range of hydro discs, and never bled any of them except after 4 or 5 years of riding, and it's a simple process, quite possibly just as simple as a cable and housing change on a cable setup once you get the hang of it. Hydro is definitely superior IMO. I don't at all understand the notion that disc brakes are too powerful. If a brake is too strong, don't pull the lever as hard


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Dear Jim,
You really need to read this thread a little more carefully.


----------



## pixy (Dec 6, 2009)

PaleAleYum said:


> No they just prohibited dics over 33 mm wide. "Xcuse me sir, but I need to check your dics with this tire gauge."


wow, I may have to look into becoming an official :cornut:


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

the mayor said:


> Dear Jim,
> You really need to read this thread a little more carefully.



I'm gonna defend Jim's post here;

In his last sentence, he said: "don't pull the lever as hard  ."

I think that is a good and relevant piece of advice for people who feel like their dics are stopping too quickly :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> In his last sentence, he said: "don't pull the lever as hard.


One-finger operation is all that's needed if it's done right!


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

a lill disc in and lill disc out is all ya needs.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Zen_Turtle said:


> The biggest challenge with hydraulic dics is that the have to be bled once in a while: nobody wants to deal with bleeding dics.
> 
> That's why mechanical dics are superior, although they are more difficult to tune up and you often end up with rubbing dics...



Once in awhile = every couple of years. No big deal. 

Mechanicals are not superior to hydros, although the BB7's are great brakes.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

88 rex said:


> Once in awhile = every couple of years. No big deal.
> 
> Mechanicals are not superior to hydros, although the BB7's are great brakes.


Every couple of years?
Even Monks don't last that long.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

the mayor said:


> Every couple of years?
> Even Monks don't last that long.



I guess my point should have been that the upgraditis bug that us bike addicts are infected with will have us upgrading long before they need to be bled.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Aug 19, 2010)

88 rex said:


> I guess my point should have been that the upgraditis bug that us bike addicts are infected with will have us upgrading long before they need to be bled.


Obviously just joking here, there's no question hydros are superior, but I probably ride my mtb more than you do, and bleeding every 6-9 months is advisable.


----------



## kleinbiker1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have just gotten into cross this season. I've mostly been a mountain biker for the past 20+ years and have started some road about 5 years ago. I ditched those PITA canti years ago and have no desire to fiddle with them ever again. To get into cross I put some tires and drop bars onto my Gary Fisher Rig single speed. I used a spare set of road bars and some old non-shifting brake levers. With a little careful adjustments of the mechanical disks on it the set up works great and I haven't had to mess with it since. It was really a cheap way for me to get into the sport.

It may look a little unconventional, but it has worked fine and of course has allowed me to enter the single speed races.











I realized of course that I'm going to want a geared cross bike eventually so after doing a little research into what cross bikes came with disks or at least the tabs to add them, I came up with a nice list. A little google searching yielded this on craigslist....











I've raced it once so far and had a blast with it, and I got a great deal on it!


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

might want to ditch those reflectors, they won't help you in a cross race unless you hit the reflection off the sun just right to blind the dude you are passing.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

ive heard when shopping for dics, craigslist is a good place to search.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

Zen_Turtle said:


> Obviously just joking here, there's no question hydros are superior, but I probably ride my mtb more than you do, and bleeding every 6-9 months is advisable.


Actually most people without dics bleed every month ....


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

bikenerd said:


> Actually most people without dics bleed every month ....


FTW!!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

d2p said:


> ive heard when shopping for dics, craigslist is a good place to search.


Under " Personal Encounters"...just to speed up your search


----------



## kleinbiker1 (Dec 10, 2010)

c-lo said:


> might want to ditch those reflectors, they won't help you in a cross race unless you hit the reflection off the sun just right to blind the dude you are passing.


That photo was taken right after I bought the bike. Closer inspection will show that it also has road tires on it as well. I remedied the tire and reflector situation as soon as I got home.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hydraulic


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Since I'm used to MTBs it's so weird to see low end Shimano and Avid cable disc calipers on carbon frames and forks. Those brakes belong on entry level MTBs. Cross bikes deserve a proper hydro system. Imagine if Formula and Campagnolo collaborated! (They're both Italian)


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm sure they will. Someone's got to be working on a hydraulic STI lever. The light hydraulic calipers are already out there. What a pity all there are is boat-anchor cable disc calipers. But this trend can't be stopped. The German DoppelMoppel STI to hydraulic adapter is just a temporary measure.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I thought I read somewhere that you weren't supposed to use 303s with discs...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*did any show*

at Nats????

didn't see any pictures of them


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> at Nats????
> 
> didn't see any pictures of them


O RLY?

http://www.cxmagazine.com/drop-bar-hydraulic-disc-brakes-cable-pull-adapter-for-cyclocross-cannard.
A lot of hassle for lightly used drop bars.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Killroy said:


> O RLY?
> 
> http://www.cxmagazine.com/drop-bar-hydraulic-disc-brakes-cable-pull-adapter-for-cyclocross-cannard.
> A lot of hassle for lightly used drop bars.



Tim is a tinkerer and would prefer to run flat bars, but the UCI won't let you run anything but drop bars in CX.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Aug 19, 2010)

the mayor said:


> FTW!!


This is going South real fast. It's a good thing there are no women in this sausage forum...:blush2:


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

PaleAleYum said:


> Tim is a tinkerer and would prefer to run flat bars, but the UCI won't let you run anything but drop bars in CX.


so that's what kids call it these days? Tinkering?
we used to say rub one out...


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Zen_Turtle said:


> This is going South real fast. It's a good thing there are no women in this sausage forum...:blush2:


The funniest parts are the guys with zero reading comprehension skills....and getting all techno geeky


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

No, we're just not that fascinated with a spelling error.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*one guy, single speed, there were more in that class*



Killroy said:


> O RLY?
> 
> http://www.cxmagazine.com/drop-bar-hydraulic-disc-brakes-cable-pull-adapter-for-cyclocross-cannard.
> A lot of hassle for lightly used drop bars.



who runs a modified MTB with drop bars does not equate to a big revolution
he did get 24th

there was at least one other (a poster here) with a drop bar Niner SS

how many of the sponsored elite ran them? You know guys whose sponsors could get them all rigged up with the latest and greatest


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> Guys whose sponsors could get them all rigged up with the latest and greatest


The "latest and greatest" doesn't exist yet. The only disc options are heavy cable calipers or that guy's rig job. We'll see top pros use'em when pro level discs are available.


----------



## deuxdiesel (May 16, 2007)

I keep hearing all this "boat anchor" blather about the BB7 roads, and I wonder how many people have actually used them? I had both the 5's and the 7's on my disc CX bike, and neither were all that heavy. For mud and ice, being able to open up the spacing between the pads a little is great, something that I can't do on the hydro discs I have on my MTB's. The difference in weight between a fully juiced disc system and a mechanical system is negligible, and if you take the time to set them up, the BB7's work great, certainly better than any canti system I have used, and offer better modulation than hydro discs. Shifters are already way to expensive now, so by the time a hydro system is engineered and added to them, only the pro's are going to be able to afford them. 2012 Dura-Ace DI2 hydro shifters, on sale this week only, $1199....


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Rub one out*



the mayor said:


> so that's what kids call it these days? Tinkering?
> we used to say rub one out...


is the technically correct phrase. 

But you know what they say, 10 percent of guys admit to tinkering, 90 percent lie about not tinkering.

Christmas is almost here. I hope this year's blow out on dics can live up to last years build up.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> No, we're just not that fascinated with a spelling error.


I for one, am easily amused.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> Imagine if Formula and Campagnolo collaborated! (They're both Italian)


:hand: They're both Italian - now thats the best one yet.
So were you able to type that and maintain a straight face? :lol:


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

deuxdiesel said:


> I keep hearing all this "boat anchor" blather about the BB7 roads, and I wonder how many people have actually used them? I had both the 5's and the 7's on my disc CX bike, and neither were all that heavy. For mud and ice, being able to open up the spacing between the pads a little is great, something that I can't do on the hydro discs I have on my MTB's. The difference in weight between a fully juiced disc system and a mechanical system is negligible, and if you take the time to set them up, the BB7's work great, certainly better than any canti system I have used, and offer better modulation than hydro discs. Shifters are already way to expensive now, so by the time a hydro system is engineered and added to them, only the pro's are going to be able to afford them. 2012 Dura-Ace DI2 hydro shifters, on sale this week only, $1199....


with ya there concerning the weight issue...don't they already build UNDERWEIGHT race bikes? I imagine anything but a L or XL frame could still easily make race weight even with BB7's on board. 

I've said it before...I certainly imagine Avid(Sram) could very easily produce a race ready mechanical disc that weighed much less than what is currently offered. How cheap are BB7's, and how expensive are quality hydro's-there is ALOT of room for a more hi-end mechanical disc brake. Combine that with smaller rotors F&R, and you'll have immediate mass market appeal. There are plenty of featherweight disc hubs out there too.

I'm ready when ever the manufacturers are.

The mechanicals are just so troublefree, terriffic modulation, and stupid simple. I've had them on the mtb since 2003, and two seasons on the latest cross(hybrid, touring, wanna be) bike. We don't need hydro brifters, just a lighter mechanical disc option...problem solved.

there...fixed that for ya!


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

PaleAleYum said:


> Tim is a tinkerer and would prefer to run flat bars, but the UCI won't let you run anything but drop bars in CX.


It looks like the UCI rules might not allow IBIS Tranny frame geometry. Check it out. 

Its possible to use drop bars in a flat bar set up, avoiding cable to hydro masturbation.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

Tim didn't use his Tranny at Natz. He wasn't thrilled with how it handled in the snowy conditions.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

FTM said:


> Tim didn't use his Tranny at Natz. He wasn't thrilled with how it handled in the snowy conditions.


I am not so sure it is such a good idea to open this can of worms? Do we really want to start talking about trannys at the same time as we are discussing dics?


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

ms6073 said:


> I am not so sure it is such a good idea to open this can of worms? Do we really want to start talking about trannys at the same time as we are discussing dics?


It depends on your definition of Tranny


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

TWD said:


> Clearly this should have been posted in the Women's forum. I'd bet you'd get a whole different answer over there.
> 
> Being that this is the cross forum, I have to point out that the size of your Dics doesn't matter all that much for 'cross racing. However, some would argue that even 6" Dics are overkill for cyclocross because the rubber's too small to make full use of all that power.
> 
> I've never owned anything smaller than 6" Dics, so I can't comment other than that larger ones work just fine if you know how to modulate the action.


Well, I ride 7" dics and like it rough! And, I like fat rubber.

(oh wait, should be posted in the MTB forum)


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Listen*



cyclevt said:


> Well, I ride 7" dics and like it rough! And, I like fat rubber.
> 
> (oh wait, should be posted in the MTB forum)


Since the UCI now allows us to talk about dics, then we are not supposed to talk about rubbers wider than 33 mm.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't touch your dics with your hands. The oils in your fingers will get on your dics and cause problems.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

ms6073 said:


> :hand: They're both Italian - now thats the best one yet.
> So were you able to type that and maintain a straight face? :lol:


Sure, why not? Their headquarters are only 2 hours apart. While Sram and Shimano already make hydro discs, Campy doesn't. Keeping in mind that Campy puts a lot of emphasis on aesthetics and being Italian, would it be so far fetched for them to collaborate with a nearby company that makes the lightest and most beautiful MTB disc brakes?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I recently had a discussion with a manufacturer that has a very light disc option in the works, and they were pretty tight lipped about it, but, oddly or not, implied the conditions of CX racing require a more robust design than what they were developing. 

Their design is road specific.


----------

